# Dove Hunting



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Dove season&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; HAS BEGUN!

I got this dove with a large rock and Alliance Sterling #107's .

But this is from last season..
SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rock on, my friend! Rocks ... the ammo of champions ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice shot man, but let me tell you... I hate using rocks. There must be a rock picking course I can take because I can't shoot a rock straight to save my life. lol


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Charles! Rocks... the Ammo of Champions!

SMS


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks my friend. Rocks take practice getting used to for sure, But try heavy rocks, that are kind of round, They usually go further with more accuracy then pebbles.

My grandpa always told me, "Only hunt with rocks that are Similar on all sides" And til this day that is what i do!

SMS


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nice shot I like rocks too!*

*Posted 16 September 2012 - 10:09 AM*

*Walked out back of my place this morning and got a rabbit
with the new Pecan Tex Shooter that I recently posted.
1" Gold Theraband straight cut 8" fork to pouch.
*

*Took this rabbit with a nice rock.*


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> *Nice shot I like rocks too!*
> 
> *Posted 16 September 2012 - 10:09 AM*
> *Walked out back of my place this morning and got a rabbit
> ...


 Thanks! And Nice Shooting Rockslinger! How far was the rabbit?

SMS


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> rockslinger said:
> 
> 
> > *Nice shot I like rocks too!*
> ...


About 40'


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

I used rocks for years and when I was young and when I finally got my hands on some ball bearings, wow was I good, but it just isn't the same as rocks. So if I do end up going out for doves this year I will bring some good rocks, there is just something about picking a rock up off the ground and knowing exactly how it will fly just from holding it in the pouch. And just curious, do you guys have hunting licences already, or do you not bother when it comes to doves?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

bushcraftkid said:


> I used rocks for years and when I was young and when I finally got my hands on some ball bearings, wow was I good, but it just isn't the same as rocks. So if I do end up going out for doves this year I will bring some good rocks, there is just something about picking a rock up off the ground and knowing exactly how it will fly just from holding it in the pouch. And just curious, do you guys have hunting licences already, or do you not bother when it comes to doves?


Nice story! i love rocks too.

And Ofcourse i have my hunting License, And yes you need one for Dove, But if you hunt on your own land i don't think you need the license for hunting the doves, You just need a hunters safety License-- But thats just what i think, I'm not 100% .

SMS


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> bushcraftkid said:
> 
> 
> > I used rocks for years and when I was young and when I finally got my hands on some ball bearings, wow was I good, but it just isn't the same as rocks. So if I do end up going out for doves this year I will bring some good rocks, there is just something about picking a rock up off the ground and knowing exactly how it will fly just from holding it in the pouch. And just curious, do you guys have hunting licences already, or do you not bother when it comes to doves?
> ...


Ok thanks I still have to get my hunter safety license, it is weird because Connecticut DEEP (department of energy and environmental protection, they enforce hunting laws) is really vague when asked about hunting with slingshots, some of their officers say absolutely not, others say you need a bow license and others say just as you said you only need your hunter safety. Plus as far as I can tell there is nothing in their guide book at all when it comes to slingshots.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I talked to an twra officer in Tennessee while hunting pest pigeons and he didn't care because it wasn't specified and I was 100% with my shots(1 shot 1 kill). I know in Tennessee it isn't specified however just talk to twra. I have a hunters safety in Kentucky however the hunters safety is now national hunters safety so the card you get will work anywhere in the US. Just talk to the state about it. Also I was on private property of my grandpa.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Wish I could back into rocks but I've had to many bad experiences like fork hit hand hits

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I really don't like rocks anymore because one day I was shooting full better fly and had a RTS to the stomach and had a golf ball sized bruise for about a month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I shoot my 5/8 steel useing a well tested tube setup


----------

